# [BIOS] Boot-Datei (oder wie es heisst)



## EuroCent (4. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt sich jemand mit dem Bios aus?
Ich möchte gerne Ermittlen wann ein PC eingeschaltet, abgeschaltet wurde?

Also Ich möchte dass wenn der PC eingeschaltet wird, dass ein Zeitstempel generiert wird.
Beispielsweise: [Status: Anmeldung/Abmeldung]: 00.00.0000 - 00:00:00

Ist es via Bios überhaupt realisierbar oder lieber dann über die Boot-Datei von Windoof, MacOS bzw. Linux?

Warum Ich dies frage ist, dass wir mehrere PCs haben und Ich gerne wissen möchte wer wann wie lange an einem PC saß.

Man könnte es als Batch-Datei machen und diese im System-Hintergrund verstecken, auch via Taskmanager.
Aber der Sinn ist, dass wir Login-Profile haben.

Das heisst dass die Datei beim Booten bereits mit geladen/gestartet werden sollte 

Wenn es realisierbar ist via BIOS oder per Boot, gibt es da ein Beispiel und vorallem in welcher Sprache ist es dann Kompiliert? 

Hoffe man kann mir folgen


----------



## sheel (4. Januar 2018)

Hi



EuroCent hat gesagt.:


> Ist es via Bios überhaupt realisierbar


Auf eine sinnvolle Art, nicht wirklich.
Die heute üblichen Biose/Efimanager/... haben solche Infos nicht (oder zumindest nicht öffentlich geloggt), und eine Erweiterung programmieren ist nichts, was man einfach so mal macht (außerdem ist das dann sehr vom Computermodell abhängig ,usw.)



EuroCent hat gesagt.:


> oder lieber dann über die Boot-Datei


Eine "Boot-Datei" gibts nicht so direkt.



EuroCent hat gesagt.:


> Warum Ich dies frage ist, dass wir mehrere PCs haben und Ich gerne wissen möchte wer wann wie lange an einem PC saß.


Und wie hilft dir dann die Ein/Ausschaltzeit? Da sind keine Benutzernamen dabei, und der Name kann sich derweil beliebig oft ändern, usw.

...

Jedenfalls, für Linux:
Es gibt eine wtmp-Logdatei, die für Logins/Logouts ausgewertet werden kann (auslesbar mit Befehl "last" zB.). Enthält aber nur eine begrenzte Zeitspanne - muss daher regelmäßig gemacht werden. zB. per (ana)cron bei jedem Boot und auch so mindestens einmal täglich. In einem Programm (bliebige gängige Sprache) dann den Befehl ausführen, Output lesen, prüfen welche Einträge man schon verarbeitet hat, und den Rest eben irgendwo hin protokollieren.
Auch beachten: a) User die gerade jetzt eingeloggt sind, natürlich noch nicht als fertig abschreiben. b) Crashes, Stromausfälle usw. führen dazu dass das Ende nicht (immer) geloggt wird.


----------



## EuroCent (5. Januar 2018)

Die Namen sind egal, da die PCs/Laptops fest einem Benutzer zugewiesen sind 

Wir werden Windows-Systeme verwenden


----------



## EuroCent (7. Januar 2018)

Hat da jemand noch eine Idee wie man es umsetzen könnte?


----------

